# Gewicht 29er Vertex 950 2013



## Bikekäfer (2. November 2013)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, was der Rahmen dieses Bikes wiegt? Komplettgewicht ist bei meinem 12,3 kg ohne Pedale. Das kommt mir unheimlich viel vor!??!


----------



## Kooni81 (5. November 2013)

Mein Vertex 950 wiegt nach Tuningmaßnahmen 9,6kg. Ist aber der Carbonrahmen! 
Wenn du noch die Original Laufräder drin hast würd ich die erstmal wechseln. Die wiegen glaub zwei Kilo!

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (5. November 2013)

Bikekäfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, was der Rahmen dieses Bikes wiegt? Komplettgewicht ist bei meinem 12,3 kg ohne Pedale. Das kommt mir unheimlich viel vor!??!



Dürfte bei ~1850g liegen. Der 2014er ist deutlich leichter mit ~1500g


----------

